# [News] IMatch 3.2 - Bilddatenbank-Software released



## Martin Schaefer (6. Februar 2003)

Hi,

heute wurde von Mario Westphal auf http://www.photools.com die neue Version 3.2 der Bilddatenbank-Software IMatch released.
IMatch ist eine extrem mächtige Software auch für sehr große Bildarchive mit umfangreichen Features im Bereich EXIF, IPTC, Scripting und Archivverwaltung.
Ein echtes Highlight ist eine Funktion, mit der man Bilder nach Bildinhalt suchen kann (Image Matching). Über eine grobe Skizze sucht die Software im Archiv nach vergleichbaren Bildern. Mir ist keine andere Software in der Preisklasse bekannt, die das leisten kann.

Eine Testversion kann man auf der Website downloaden.

Ich persönlich finde diese Software sehr empfehlenswert für Fotografen mit mittlerem bis großem Bildbestand. Der Preis ist .... naja, fast unschlagbar günstig. Besonders, wenn man sich z.B. die Preise für Extensis Portfolio anschaut.

Gruß
lightbox


----------

